# Cad-I have a dx.



## shescka (Oct 26, 2015)

I have a dx. of CAD with LIMA to LAD and SVG to RCA
What can be the ICD10 in this case?
thanks in advance for your help


----------



## jenneverett (Oct 27, 2015)

I25.10 if the CAD is only in the native vessels
I25.810 if CAD is in the grafts as well... Both codes are for without Angina.

Jenn


Jennifer Everett, CPC


----------



## shescka (Oct 27, 2015)

Sorry I forgot to specify with angina unspecified.

Is it ok to use* both*?
*I25.719* for SVG graft with *I25.729 *for LIMA graft??

thank you


----------



## jenneverett (Oct 27, 2015)

yes because both are present.


----------



## shescka (Nov 20, 2015)

thank you


----------



## vickynelu (Nov 23, 2015)

*echo with bubble study*

Could you please advice me how the correct billing for bubble study is? My doctor is billing 93306 with modifier 22. Any sugestions? I don't know if modifer 22 for unusually procedure is appropriate. Thank you.


----------



## JSeymour (Feb 15, 2016)

*CAD in native vessel vs. graft*

What are your thoughts on coding CAD of graft simply because the patient has had a CABG?  As coders we feel if an additional cath has not been 
performed the physician would not know if the CAD was in the graft, therefore, should code it as CAD of the native vessel with Z95.1 to show the 
patient has bypass grafts.  There is no documentation the CAD has been identified in the grafts.


----------



## Rajesh1 (Apr 7, 2017)

*Z95.1 or z95.5 ?*

Hi I am getting confuse Presence coronary Bypass graft do we need code 

 Z95.1  Presence of aortocoronary bypass graft  
 Z95.5  Presence of coronary angioplasty implant and graft
can you please clarify!!!


----------

